# Daughter is doing study abroad in France...



## ace2000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Daughter is doing study abroad in Chambery France in one week...  any tips, advice, etc.?  Also, what's the best cell phone option?  TIA!


----------



## Margariet (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely historal place, once the capitol of Savoie. Is she going to the language school? This is a nice site but maybe she already knows it: http://www.americansinfrance.net/attractions/Chambery.cfm


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Lovely historal place, once the capitol of Savoie. Is she going to the language school? This is a nice site but maybe she already knows it: http://www.americansinfrance.net/attractions/Chambery.cfm



Margariet,

I love how you help make Tuggers citizens of the world. Thanks for the link.


Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2012)

For international calls, if you don't have SKYPE, you should get it.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 26, 2012)

*bbs*

check out www.slowtrav.com   It  has much more international info than this forum.


----------



## CarolF (Aug 27, 2012)

The Paris Woman Journal is specifically for expat women and may be helpful.

http://www.pariswoman.com/news.htm

Journeywoman is another good site.

http://www.journeywoman.com/girltalk/girl_talk_paris.html


----------

